# Home parties



## Robyn08 (Oct 16, 2013)

Does anyone do home parties for their soap? Something Mary Kay and Scentsy?  If so what works well for you (or not) and how much in sales do you typically get?

My family and friends keep telling me to start home parties, but I'm not sure how to set up the incentives for the host, since I have no idea what to expect in sales.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## Second Impression (Oct 16, 2013)

Following. I've had some requests but I don't have a clue where to even begin thinking about it either and I'm pretty deeply introverted, parties are not something that would come natural to me!  Hmm maybe I should just accept the next few party invites I get instead of quietly ranting about MLMs... 

Sent from my XT907 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## soap_rat (Oct 17, 2013)

That seems like a good idea.  Perhaps you could offer X amount of your product guaranteed to the host as a minimum, or X% of the sales made that night, whichever is more?

I hope you get more info on here, but you could see if one or more of the people encouraging you to do this is interested in being the host--ideally someone who has the right connections to bring a good group together.  Then talk to them about what incentives they'd want.


----------



## Lindy (Oct 17, 2013)

When I first started I did and I usually came away with over $100 in sales.  I offered the hostess a hostess gift and a percentage of sales towards her purchase as well as additional gifts for each party booked from her party.  It does work and make sure you have stock on hand to sell.

You want to have a party where you teach them a simple project, sugar scrubs or bath oil and then show & tell you product, handing products around for smell and touching.

Good luck


----------



## Saswede (Oct 17, 2013)

I've also been thinking about this - so would be interested to get some ideas from everyone who's gone down this route.


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 17, 2013)

It seems many of us have been asked to do this type of thing.  It's certainly a possibility but it's finding the time to put the whole package together in a professional matter.  I did home parties for Tupperware at one time so should probably put more effort into it after the holidays for next year.


----------



## Lindy (Oct 17, 2013)

Door prizes are also a good idea as well as having guest sized soaps as giveaways or thank you's for coming to the party...


----------



## Robyn08 (Oct 17, 2013)

I was thinking of giving a free lip balm (which also sell) as a door prize to anyone who brings a friend.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## Robyn08 (Oct 17, 2013)

So I think I decided to give the home parties a try.   I think I'll do two different incentive schemes.  One based on sales that night and one based on parties that get booked.  I'll give $10 in free stuff for $50 in sales, $15 for $75, $20 for $100, and $20 plus 50% off products for sales over $125. Then I'll do an additional $10 for 1 party booked, $15 for 2 parties, $20 for three and above.  And ill give the host.  And I'll give the host 20% off anything she buys just for having a party.  I'm mostly trying to expand my customer base for right now.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## Lindy (Oct 17, 2013)

I think you're running it a bit rich.  Keep in mind that you won't be able to reduce the rates later on.  You're better off staying at 10% with a 20% discount.  That is just my advice and my opinion of course....


----------



## Ancel (Oct 17, 2013)

I agree with going for something simpler: that sounds like it'd take lots of explaining and figuring out and detracts from the buying and selling of soap and goodies


----------



## Saswede (Oct 18, 2013)

I've thinking about this, and considering the options too - and would agree with the others that you shouldn't discount too deeply from the outset, because it's difficult to reduce your discount later.  

Perhaps it would be enough to give the hostess a gift basket and/or a discount on any soap she buys, and then use sample/ guest bars or "bonus" full size bars rather than giving cash discounts or reducing price ......?  Just a thought.  (That way you could sample new products to encourage people to try them, and hopefully develop new customers or expand the range that your existing customers buy from you.)




Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## jcatblum (Oct 18, 2013)

For me I would not want to do parties, but I have had 1 product party in my home that everyone enjoyed, IMO. Two others hosted parties off of my party. A dear friend who sells Arbonne made everyone feel comfy, was a flip flop theme party at my house (done in late spring or summer) She brought white tubs that you can get at the dollar tree, lined them with small trash bags (so she didn't have to scrub oil soaked tubs later). Added warm water, a scoop of moisturizing type scrub. Soaked feet for about 5-10 minutes then applied foot or body lotion after. Feet feel amazing after, everyone wants the same scrub & lotion for their own use at home. Displays other products & hand washes / lip or hand scrubs in bathroom for guest to try. Overall was a big success. 
I do think it is hard to get people together in our busy lives, but she is able to always pull off 2 parties a wk. It depends on your personality & how much time your have to put into selling. She spends about 15 hours a wk & that is just in selling & parties. Add on top of that making all your products & you have a 40+ hour wk IMO. 
Good luck on the home party, great way to introduce people to your product & word of mouth is the best way to build customers IMO. Think if you can grow 10 loyal customers a month.... watch your business grow!!!!!!


----------



## Lindy (Oct 18, 2013)

I still have loyal clients from my very first home party so it does work...


----------

